# Breville Dual Boiler temperature not going up



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

I will be completely honest. Initially it was some loud rattling noise in the initial stage of brewing. I think it'a solenoid valve. So, I'm not sure what was the problem, but I try to fix it.

At first, I try to run the descaling procedure. I started the procedure, drained both boilers and i realized I didn't have enough descaler. Then I quit the procedure by pressing the power button.

Then I thought it could be some loose screws or connection inside the machine. I opened the top cover and ran the machine.

Then I realize the hose connection on the steam boiler from the OPV was leaking. I changed the oring and everything was ok. I test run a few rounds running the brew button with and without the cleaning disc and everything was fine.

Since the top cover was open, I just unscrew the Earth wire and the circuit board mounted on the top cover and brought the top cover to clean some stain on the front water inlet.

After cleaning and drying the top cover, I want to reinstall it. I forgot to turn off the power and I drop the circuit and touch the body casing and I saw a spark before it tripped my house power. I then unpluggef and switched on the ELCB. Plug back the Breville DB and turn on the machine. Then the brew temperature woudn't go above 83°C.

And now, after a few hours. Out of curiosity, i turn on the machine and ran the descaling procedure. I know the brew solenoid activated, but nothing else is happening. No water running through the group head. No pump, no boiler sound. Just the count down timer abd single cup button blinking.


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

It seems that the coffee boiler doesn't want to heat up the water.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't think they protect against live parts bouncing about internally when loosened tripping consumer unit faults. The top can be hung over the back without straining the leads. Shown in one of the youtube videos. I use a short length of cane as a bonnet prop ( or hood prop in the USA ). If more access needed I hang the lid over the back.

Really the machine needs unplugging when the top is off as there is live mains around. It's all protected to some extent.

Sounds like the pump drive triac is stuffed or something in that circuit. Not heating up fully pass - might be far more serious. Or the lot is down to it detecting some fault and ceasing to play ball.

There is some info on things that can crop up here

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/

but think some may happen for simpler reasons. Air locks in pipes have cropped up.


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

ajohn said:


> I don't think they protect against live parts bouncing about internally when loosened tripping consumer unit faults. The top can be hung over the back without straining the leads. Shown in one of the youtube videos. I use a short length of cane as a bonnet prop ( or hood prop in the USA ). If more access needed I hang the lid over the back.
> Really the machine needs unplugging when the top is off as there is live mains around. It's all protected to some extent.
> Sounds like the pump drive triac is stuffed or something in that circuit. Not heating up fully pass - might be far more serious. Or the lot is down to it detecting some fault and ceasing to play ball.
> There is some info on things that can crop up here
> ...


Thanka buddy. at some point during the desclaling procedure, the coffee pump did run and water runs through the group head.

The coffee boiler temperature doesn't want to go beyond 75°C. As I read the outwest site, they mentioned about NTC. how do I check if the NTC is broken.?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Can't help with that. All I could suggest is checking the temperature of all parts that are heated. Brew boiler, steam boiler and group head. With a thermocouple meter, ideally a contact one.

Sounds to me that you have damaged the board on the lid that you removed. It's the triac board so there is mains on it. You also quit descale with empty tanks but it has coped with that so everything was working before the spark.

You probably need to fix the board or get it replaced. It controls pump,solenoid and both boiler's heating. If the machine detects something is wrong there is no saying what it might do. The other problem due to the leads that go to the board it might have damaged something else.


----------

